# Baby Model - Group Head Gasket



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

I have had my Baby ABS Black for 9 months.

It has started leaking water when making coffee from around the portafilter.

I took off the shower screen, and the round plate, fixed by 2 allen screws, and cleaned up the exposed rubber gasket - which did have coffee residues on the surface.

Anyway, after re-assembly the machine still dripped water from around the portafilter. My next option I think is to replace the gasket. I can find gaskets for the Classic ..... should these also fit the Baby?

TIA


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, yes the classic seal is the sameas the baby range, regards


----------



## Blinkinhek (Apr 22, 2009)

gaggia-service.weebly.com said:


> hi, yes the classic seal is the sameas the baby range, regards


Super ... ordered a couple.

Let's hope that they will arrive soon ... although the snow is probably going to affect delivery <sigh></sigh>

(I didn't realise when I got this machine that espresso was such a high-maintenance activity!!!)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Indeed. Machine maintenance is key when coffee machines are involved.

Daily and weekly cleaning is required (if you make coffee daily)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

oh certainly, but look after your machine, and your machine will look after you lol. make sure you clen your frother after every use, and weekly, remove your shower disc and plate for leaning. once a month de-scale, it is worth th trouble for the caffeine hit lol. enjoy your espresso ..


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i need a new key board lol sorry for typing errors lol#


----------

